# Apache's AcceptPathInfo on

## dE_logics

Question 1)

I've set

<Files /home/http/http/private/htm.html>

AcceptPathInfo on

</Files>

root as /home/http/http

Issue is, if I http://localhost/private/htm.html/asldrlawer, it complaints 404.

If I set "AcceptPathInfo on" directly in the configuration file (i.e not inside that block), it works, but here it does not.

Question 2)

I don't understand the acceptfilter directive... can someone help?

----------

## richard.scott

Your not supposed to put the AcceptPathInfo option inside a section like that:

http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/mod/core.html#acceptpathinfo

Rich

----------

## tomk

The filename in the <Files> section will only match the basename of the file regardless of directory:

http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/mod/core.html#files

http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/sections.html#file-and-web

----------

## dE_logics

Done that.

Thanks.

----------

